# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  سلافه الشنافه

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم ورحمه الله 
رمضان كريم وبعتذر في الاول لي كل زول هناني بي رمضان وماقدرت ارجع لي بالتلفون او في المنتدي 
وبشكركم كلكم واهو انا كنت يعيد ورجعت بعدانتهيت من برامج رمضان ان شاء الله تعجبكم 
(عفوا البوست سينشر في كل المنتديات المشارك فيها ولي الناس الانا مطول منهم ليهم العتبي حتي يرضو واهو هسي انا معاهم ) 
نخش قصتنا لانو في ناس كتار بعد شويه بفتشو عنوان بيتنا وين عشان يجو يدقوني لاني خرمت كتير هههههههه 
تعتبر سلافه واحده من المشهورات جدا في حلتنا 
فهي شخصيه غريبه الاطوار 
تماثل في جرئتها وقوتها علويه الحشريه 
وفي عباطتها وطوله باله علي تحقيق ماتريد منال بت التايه ام عبايه الحكيت ليكم عنها 
بس عيب سلافه ما عندها عزيز 
لاصديق لاصديقه 
شايله لسانها ده ومدوره في الناس 
شناف شديد 
ياخ نسيتوني 
الشناف هو البتاع بتاع البتاع يعني تشوف البتاع مايبتعك تقوم تبتعو للزول يقوم بالبتاعه يديك بتاعه جاااااااااااامده في بتاعك 
هووووووووووي دخلتوني تاني متاهه البتاع الدنيا رمضان يقوم يجينا الرقيب هسي يورينا لي 
الشناف هوالتقليل من شأن الشئ او ذم الشئ وعاده الشناف ده بكون للاكل والشراب والاثاث والملابس والاشخاص وال ........... 
ياخ عطشتوني والدنيا رمضان زمان بقول ليكم فاصل اشرب مويه واجي هسي برضو فاصل اشرب مويه في سري واجي 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*راجنك يا شمشرة
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلافه طبعا متعوده انها تبخس حاجات الناس ودي عاده كعبه لكن الاكعب منها انك تصر علي رائيك الغلط انو صح 
تعالوشوفو 


سلافه دي زي بت التايه ام عبايه تطلع تلف السوق من الصباح لابتشتري شئ لايحزنون 
بس 
تفتن ده مع دي 
تلخبط بين ده ودي 
تلاوذ لي ده ولي دي 
الوسيله واااااااااحده الشناف 
والشناف طبعا بطيرك من اي شئ 
واسالوني انا 
لحظه جايي اكب مويه في روحي مسخن شديييييييييييييييد



*

----------


## jafaros

*سريع يا شمشرة المطرة صابة واحتمال الكهربة تقطع
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

سريع يا شمشرة المطرة صابة واحتمال الكهربة تقطع



 
:4_1_210::4_1_210::4_1_210:
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شمشره رمضان كريم بس 

حاقول ليك بامانه حركتك ما...... وعمليتك.........

الدنيا رمضان ياشمشره حقو ماتعطشنا وتواصل 

وتبطل حركات
                        	*

----------

